
New York Architects Plan Enormous Skyscraper Hanging from an Asteroid in Space - jchrisa
https://www.forbes.com/sites/bridaineparnell/2017/03/29/skyscraper_suspended_on_asteroid/#7b7f8a245194
======
daemin
So this looks like a story to get some attention for the architecture firm.
They basically want to build a space elevator and then suspend a building from
it. Also geostationary and "over New York" can't happen according to the laws
of physics that I know.

